# Whiskey and Feeding Frenzy



## Candace (May 28, 2008)

I was able to take a decent photo of Whiskey, our male 'meezer with my new camera. Not pictured is his sister Fat Wanda. 







And here's a picture of the koi entering their Spring/Summer feeding frenzy time. I hear the theme music to Jaws. I did fall in once and they didn't eat me, so I guess I'm safe.


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, I think I need to know how you fell in, Candace...

Whiskey's gorgeous, and I like your choices of names, in general!


----------



## Candace (May 29, 2008)

> I'm sorry, I think I need to know how you fell in, Candace...



Hubby actually fell in first and I laughed my head off about it. I didn't see it happen, but he came inside all wet. 

About a month went by after his whoops and I had been working in the yard all day. I'd been bending over and kneeling to do weeding etc. and my legs and back were very tired. I had a friend over that evening and was showing her how friendly the fish were and I kneeled and bent down toward the fish and my knees just gave out! It was the weirdest feeling...they just said "oh no, we're off duty now" and in slow mo I fell forward head first and dove in. When I surfaced my friend was laughing so hard she almost had an accident in her pants. She yelled out to my husband who was in the house and instead of coming to my rescue with some towels, he took photos :< So, that's the story.


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2008)

Oh you poor thing. Photos please! :evil:


----------



## Candace (May 29, 2008)

No. And now that I think about it, he video taped it-not photos.


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2008)

Come on, we won't make fun of you.


----------



## Corbin (May 29, 2008)

Love the cat photo. 

Cats are my kind of pets. We had 6 till the great horned owl got them. They were inside outside cats and would not come in before dark.


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 29, 2008)

There are so many things to be either amused or horrified by here. 

Candace, your kitty is beautiful—what a wonderfully inquisitive little face! (I’m guessing he’s a talker?!) I could say I’m jealous of your koi pond (and future second green house), but you seem pretty dedicated so I’m happy you’ve got them all—I may have Wakin and an attached sunroom instead someday.


----------



## Candace (May 29, 2008)

Poor Corbin. That would be very sad. These are my last 2 kitties most likely forever due to allergies. And I just happened to pick one of the breeds that cause some of the most major reactions in people. Yay:> Since they are a long lived breed, don't pity me yet. They'll be around for a long, long time yet. But no more unless we get acreage and have some outdoor, barn cats that are away from traffic.

Robin, I love the idea of a sunroom/growing room. We almost built one here, as well. Then nixed the idea and built a overhang/covered patio instead. Actually, our overhang is built out of the same aluminum material that sunrooms are. We love it. It's got lexan panels in it that let the light through. 

Yes, he's a talker but not as much as other siamese. Fat Wanda doesn't talk much but she makes some weird chirping noises when she's seeing ghosts. Her vision is really bad. She's very nearsighted and has "googly" eyes that shift back and forth uncontrollably. There's a name for it(my SIL is a vet) but it's basically due to inbreeding. Some days her name is Poor Fat Wanda;>


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 29, 2008)

Whiskey is adorable; what an expressive little mug. I love cats; can't imagine never having one...


----------



## swamprad (Jun 2, 2008)

Cute kitty! A koi pond is a temptation I've been trying very hard to resist...


----------



## Elena (Jun 2, 2008)

The pond story made me laugh, I'm sorry 

Whiskey is just gorgeous! Our Siamese would look far more handsome if he didn't have such a vacant look in his eyes. Yours looks like a smart cookie which, in my experience at least, is not always a good thing when it comes to cats.


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2008)

Elena said:


> Yours looks like a smart cookie which, in my experience at least, is not always a good thing when it comes to cats.



Agreed!


----------



## Candace (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's a picture of Fat Wanda (top) who is a choc. point and brother Whiskey (bottom) who is a seal point. I tried to take a solo photo of Wanda but she wasn't too pleased with that. I had to sneak up on them in their favorite napping spot. It's underneath a window in my daughter's bedroom. That's the only bedroom they're allowed in due to allergies so they make the best of it.

Anyway, Wanda doesn't look all that fat in the pic. But let me tell you, brother sleeps on her udders as pillows


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 6, 2008)

Aww, look how cute they are with their feet all tucked in together. :smitten:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 6, 2008)

Candace said:


> Yes, he's a talker but not as much as other siamese. Fat Wanda doesn't talk much but she makes some weird chirping noises when she's seeing ghosts. Her vision is really bad. She's very nearsighted and has "googly" eyes that shift back and forth uncontrollably. There's a name for it(my SIL is a vet) but it's basically due to inbreeding. Some days her name is Poor Fat Wanda;>


 maybe she's having mild seizures. i've heard of cats or dogs making odd sounds like that when that sort of thing is happening. one of our orchid club members had a cat who would have a seizure and fall off their couch, and then lay there and give out this low yowl. i'm not sure if it made noises while it was having the seizure though


----------



## Candace (Jun 6, 2008)

Or maybe there are ghosts that only she can see? :> She always has the jiggly eyes. That never goes away. And usually the chirping noises are when she's feeling frisky...which is well, not very often by the looks of her. I really do wonder how she can see with the weird eye movement.


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd been out of this thread for a few days and I have to say I'm glad for that...
LOL. 

(Still not sure I get Candace's TV reference though...)


----------



## Candace (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh, maybe you don't remember or didn't read the thread. Fat Wanda jumped up behind my t.v. and hid back there for a while. Mysteriously the t.v. blew up the next day.


----------

